# Billing/Reimbursement



## img (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,

We have an established patient who came to see our MFM doctor.  The doctor did a fetal non-stress test.  He coded this as 99213 and 59025.  The payer is denying the E/M as included in the non-stress test.  We are having a big problem with them denying the E/M code as included in an ultrasound or non -stress test.  Does anyone know of the correct rule for this.  I have done non-stop research and have come up with nothing regarding this.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Mar 17, 2011)

posnj2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have an established patient who came to see our MFM doctor.  The doctor did a fetal non-stress test.  He coded this as 99213 and 59025.  The payer is denying the E/M as included in the non-stress test.  We are having a big problem with them denying the E/M code as included in an ultrasound or non -stress test.  Does anyone know of the correct rule for this.  I have done non-stop research and have come up with nothing regarding this.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!



Are you using modifier 25 on the E&M code? If not, it needs to be used to indicate that the office visit (E&M) should be paid separately.


----------

